# Ohio Cichlid Association Swap Meet



## Six (May 29, 2006)

For those who are into cichlids, here's a fun event. 
http://www.ohiocichlid.com/images/OCA_Swap_Meet.pdf

Sept. 29th in Strongsville.

Just an FYI


----------

